# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Favorites viewer

## BenJones

Hi this is an example of filling a treeview and listview with your internet favorites at the moment it only supports IE but i may update to work with firefox. anyway hope you find the code usfull.

----------


## CreativeDreamer

Ah this looks really useful. Been using text files up until now. Thankyou.

----------

